# classic roundhouses



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Woah.. i really liked the last one.. Steel City: McKeesport Connecting Railroad...


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

another great video :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoyed the video, thanks for sharing. I'll have to get some pics of the foundation of the CNJ roundhouse in Ashley PA.


----------

